# 100mcg gp clen



## D-BOL-74 (May 19, 2011)

i have been taking 100mcg of gp clen for 4 days now and i have great weight lossoff of it. i am just wandering if i should be crashing off of it like i have been doing ECA stack? any and all help is wanted. i have did alot of reading on clen and everyone says they have problems sleeping off it.


----------



## coach5 (May 19, 2011)

I took 100mcg today and didn't even feel it....started Sunday at 40....beginning to wonder???


----------



## GMO (May 20, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> i have been taking 100mcg of gp clen for 4 days now and i have great weight lossoff of it. i am just wandering if i should be crashing off of it like i have been doing ECA stack? any and all help is wanted. i have did alot of reading on clen and everyone says they have problems sleeping off it.




As long as you taper down, you should be alright.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 20, 2011)

ok but should i be crashing off of it like half way through the day? i take it at like 6am and i crash hard at like 6pm. one of my buddies was taken 60mcg and said they had problems sleeping at night. i know all bodies are different but i am at 100mcg and i am out like a light when i come off it. i will start tapering it down on the last 3 days but i have 10 more days on it. should i be crashing while on clen ?


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 20, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I took 100mcg today and didn't even feel it....started Sunday at 40....beginning to wonder???


 
are you still taken clen if so how much? i am still at 100mcg but i feel real shakey while on it but thats about it.


----------



## coach5 (May 20, 2011)

I took 120mcg this morning....still no shakes...nothing...only difference I notice at all while on clen so far is decreased cardio capacity.


----------



## Swedeheart (May 20, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> i have been taking 100mcg of gp clen for 4 days now and i have great weight lossoff of it. i am just wandering if i should be crashing off of it like i have been doing ECA stack? any and all help is wanted. i have did alot of reading on clen and everyone says they have problems sleeping off it.



First time I tried it 40mcg made me feel all weird..

But are you running the clen solo? Any t3 or anything with it?

For sleep issues and effects with any substance its all individual. I wouldnt take it past 5 or 6pm and you should be good. Again tho I know some people who take any kind of stim and are wired for days while myself and others not so much.


----------



## NJRiot (May 20, 2011)

coach5
I took 120mcg this morning....still no shakes...nothing...only difference I notice at all while on clen so far is decreased cardio capacity. 

at 120mcg and nothing? ive sweated watching tv at 120mcg ... its not sounding good for your gear my friend.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 20, 2011)

I never really got an energy rush from clen. Just extreme cardio loss, and elevated heart rate. I never felt all jacked up or anything. A few times I did have some sleeping problems. Benadryl helps a bunch.


----------



## coach5 (May 20, 2011)

NJRiot said:


> coach5
> I took 120mcg this morning....still no shakes...nothing...only difference I notice at all while on clen so far is decreased cardio capacity.
> 
> at 120mcg and nothing? ive sweated watching tv at 120mcg ... its not sounding good for your gear my friend.



That's what I was thinking too, but everyone has assured me that GP is legit and so is the source.


----------



## NJRiot (May 20, 2011)

<-------  loves gp orals!   but prefers injectables!    gp and sciroxx always top shelf for me. and ive used gp 40mcg clen.  very good!


----------



## weightslayer (May 20, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> i have been taking 100mcg of gp clen for 4 days now and i have great weight lossoff of it. i am just wandering if i should be crashing off of it like i have been doing ECA stack? any and all help is wanted. i have did alot of reading on clen and everyone says they have problems sleeping off it.


how in the hell can you possibly know that the weight loss you've experienced in 4 days was from the clen? i have taken clen MANY times and yes you may feel the effects in one day but you will not see significant weight loss in 4 days. i can take a shit and lose 2lbs in 10 minutes. doesnt mean my clen did it.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 20, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> how in the hell can you possibly know that the weight loss you've experienced in 4 days was from the clen? i have taken clen MANY times and yes you may feel the effects in one day but you will not see significant weight loss in 4 days. i can take a shit and lose 2lbs in 10 minutes. doesnt mean my clen did it.


 
wel i am on a very low cal diet and in 5days i have lost 7lbs since i started. i would say it was from the clen and the diet. just so you know


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 20, 2011)

also 
_i was wandering if i could stack tribulus with clen while slimming down? i was thinking it would help gain strength but im not sure if it would be safe to stack the two together due to the fact of all the side affects of clen. please help!!!!!_


----------



## weightslayer (May 20, 2011)

your weight lose wasnt because of the clen. it was because you probably cleaned your diet up and added cardio, and also, how low is low on the calories? are you willing to burn up hard earned muscle mass and get that flat stringy look? if you go over 500 calories deficient a day for to long of a period this will happen to you. and just so you know, once your body becomes familiar with the lower than usual calories, your weight lose, (and notice i said weight lose because you are burning up muscle weight to), will more than likely halt and you'll probably gain all the weight back. then what will you do? but, it definitely wasnt becasue of the clen.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 24, 2011)

my weight loss has came to a stop i have lost like 1.4 lbs in the last 4 days. i dont think i am looseing muscle weight cause i am gaining in strength. i think if anything i am gaining muscle. and my cal intake is between 1500-2000 a day. clen is working though i am gaing def. but no weight loss but fat is definately burning off.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 24, 2011)

Benadryl will not ony help you sleep but also increase the effectiveness of Clen in the later stages where it stops working so much because your body has downregulated the receptors.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 24, 2011)

wow, i take only  20mcg clenbuterol from Nimfi and i think my heart will explode and i shake like crazy so i dont like it at all!


----------



## blazeftp (May 24, 2011)

20mcg WP.......Lightweight lol !

Gave a guy some of my clen i never used.
Came back to me the next day almost in tears.....stupid fuck took 200mcg


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 24, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> 20mcg WP.......Lightweight lol !
> 
> Gave a guy some of my clen i never used.
> Came back to me the next day almost in tears.....stupid fuck took 200mcg


 

wwwwwoooo wtf? did you tell that poor guy how to use it? lmmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazeftp (May 25, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> wwwwwoooo wtf? did you tell that poor guy how to use it? lmmfao!!!!!!!!!



He knows now lol.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 25, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> He knows now lol.


 

 lmmfao!!!!! dude everytime i read this i cant help but to laugh cause i know how it makes me feel lol and he took 200mcg wwwwwoooowwww i bet he was like MAAAAAN WTF WAS THAT SHIT IT WAS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## s2h (May 25, 2011)

benadryl does zero to increase the effectiveness of clen(brologic).ketotifen does help against beta receptor downregulaton with clen.theres no need to taper off clen.clen has a 34 hour half life.it will taper itself.and to the OP.100mcg of clen is a pretty high starting point.but your amazing wieght lose in 4 days was water.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 25, 2011)

i was wandering would it hurt to take tribulus while on clen? i had another thread about this but some jackass messed it up.


----------

